
Clinton: Zuckerberg should 'pay a price' for hurting democracy - turtlegrids
https://www.cnet.com/news/hillary-clinton-zuckerberg-should-pay-a-price-for-hurting-democracy/#ftag=CAD-06-10abe3d
======
olliej
They should also pay taxes.

But seriously - ignoring that they explicitly stated they would host
objectively false political ads - how do you choose to say FB should be
punished for hurting democracy, when they are in effect duplicating the Fox
News business model of pushing hyperbolic nonsense and not showing a
distinction between opinion/entertainment pieces and actual news.

The "engagement" is clearly profitable, and clearly has just as much, if not
more, political power.

------
the_resistence
Yea that's rich after the avoidance strategies she used.

------
EGreg
It's not just Zuckerberg. The problem is centralized social networking
platforms. Twitter, Facebook, and others.

Here are just some of the consequences of centralization:

[https://qbix.com/blog/2019/03/08/how-qbix-platform-can-
chang...](https://qbix.com/blog/2019/03/08/how-qbix-platform-can-change-the-
world/)

